# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: Login در ویندوز 10 بدون استفاده از اکانت مایکروسافت

## twinkle

*
Login** در ویندوز 10 بدون استفاده از اکانت مایکروسافت

*
  
سلام به همه شما دوستان و همراهان همیشگی هیوا

 شاید برای شما هم پیش آماده که برای دانلود یک Application مانند Persian Calender از Microsoft Store، ایمیل live.com یا outlook.com  خود را وارد کردید و پس از آن هر بار که می خواستید در ویندوز لاگین کنید  مجبور به استفاده از همان اکانت بودید. حالت دیگر که باعث می شود کاربران  ویندوز 10 همواره با اکانت مایکروسافت لاگین کنند به زمان نصب ویندوز برمی  گردد. اگر در حین نصب ویندوز به اینترنت متصل شوید، ویندوز از شما می خواهد  با اکانت مایکروسافت خود لاگین کنید. البته در آموزش کامل نصب ویندوز 10 چگونگی ساخت Loca Account را گفتیم. به هر حال وضعیت فعلی ما چیزی است شبیه به تصویر بالا.

 کاری که می خواهیم انجام دهیم، ایجاد یک اکانت Local برای ورود به ویندوز است، تا دیگر مجبور نباشیم برای لاگین به ویندوز به اینترنت متصل باشیم و از Micosoft Account استفاده کنیم.

 *ساخت* *Local Account** در ویندوز 10 به روش مسالمت آمیز!

*
 *گام 1-* با اکانت مایکروسافت خود لاگین کنید. *گام 2-* از منوی Start بر وارد بخش Setting شوید.

  *
گام 3-* سپس وارد Accounts شوید.

  *
گام 4-*بر روی *Family & other users*  کلیک کنید. در این مرحله بهتر است دسترسی به اینترنت خود را قطع کنید. در  غیر اینصورت 2 مرحله دیگر به کارمان اضافه می شود. سپس بر روی *Add someone else to this PC* کلیک کنید.

 (ما دسترسی به اینترنت را قطع نکردیم).

  *
گام 5-* فیلد را خالی بگذارید و بر روی لینک *I don’t have this person’s sign-in information*کلیک کنید.

  *
گام 6-* این مرحله هم به دلیل اتصال ما به اینترنت اضافه شده. تمامی فیلد ها را خالی بگذارید و بر روی لینک *Add a user without a Microsoft account* کلیک کنید.

  *

گام 7-* خب بالاخره به مرحله ساخت Local User رسیدیم. در اینجا باید برای خود یک Username و Password انتخاب کنید.
 اطلاعات را وارد کنید و Next کنید.


  *

گام 8-* خب اکانت لوکال ما ساخته شد. اما کار ما به پایان نرسیده است. حالا نوبت به بالا بردن دسترسی این اکانت است. بر روی Local Account جدیدی که ساختید کلیک کنید و گزینه *Change account type*را انتخاب کنید.

منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

